

Help this Google Glas related Kickstarter project get off the ground - infoman
http://glass-apps.org/on-kickstarter-google-glass-adapter-for-prescription-glasses

======
nkuttler
At first I thought this was a joke, but they seem to be serious. Looks like
they should reach their goal easily.

~~~
infoman
it is something and they told me they will make a special version for google
glass. They need a google glass explorer to take a look and measure the
dimensions and make the best possible adapter

